# What washing machine do you prefer?



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

I need to get a new washing machine as the one I have vibrates the whole house. What machine do you like and why? What machines have you had that you don't like and why?

Thanks! REALLY looking forward to the house NOT shaking


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

My Staber has been very very good. More efficient than the others. Makes a big difference for off grid. Less water and less electric needed.
And clean clothes..................


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a Whirlpool Duet and didn't really like it. Having to leave the door open was a big problem around here for the boys in the house. We replaced it with this Samsung. It has a ton of cycles to choose from and more importantly it has a 10 year motor warranty. The only problem I have is my washer and dryer are in the basement and I can't hear the signal when it's done.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The question is why do you need "a ton" of cycles to choose from . .???
More control problems down the line . . $$$

The Staber is basics . . . .far simpler........and accomplishes the same thing....

More bells and whistles . . . not a good thing


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I much prefer the washers that run...


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> The question is why do you need "a ton" of cycles to choose from . .???


I just meant in comparison to some of the machines out there. Dials or digital - it's nice to be able to choose what you need for your laundry.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a 10 year old, top loading whirlpool gold. It has never needed any maintenance done to it at all. it is the washer I picked out when I got married and I still have it  I like that it has been maintenance free and plan to get another top loading whirlpool when this one dies.

My mom has a whirlpool duet (front loading) and you DO need to leave the door slightly ajar because it is a water tight seal around the door, therefore mold will grow if it is closed when the washer is not in use. This may be true for all front loaders, I am unsure. I LOVE her machine which is fully automatic because you can add in a 30 minute soaking cycle for extra dirty clothes and walk away..it will soak and then wash so you don't need to remember to go back to it and advance it to the washing cycle.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I want the first washer I ever had. Sears, Kenmore, lasted over 20 yrs and was still worth something to sell.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a GE front loader, it is ok. I would not recommend it. Last week I washed a white shirt, it came out with gray spots on it. I have no idea where they came from. The shirt came out of the washer dirtier than when it went in.

I do like the fact that the front loader uses less water. The wash cycles are long. I just put a load of dark clothes in the washer, the cycle is over a hour long. The stain cycle is over 2 hours long. I'm not sure, but I think most front loaders are like this.

I have heard good things about the Bosch front loaders from people who have them.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have a Whirlpool front loader. I happy about the water being less in a load but notice problems with what looks like "bleach spots" sometimes on colored clothes. I have a wringer washer that I use outside during the summer months and love it. If I had to have one..that would be it..with a double wash tub. I know people today don't use wringer washer much..but if only one choice that would be it.. I don't think this new washer is last as long as my wringer which sits outside during our very cold weather and starts up every spring..


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Samsung front loader that I got last fall at Lowes. I have 7 kids and a farm and this machine has been awesome! The filter did gunk up a bit but I guess any time a kid rolls in hay and then throws their flannel shirt in the wash without shaking it first it'll gum the works up a bit! But even then the filter was easy to pull out and wash. (So that's what that little door in the front of the machine does!) 

I also have the matching dryer so it's all stackable. Saves a ton of room!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 2001 front loader. My next machine will be a front loader, but on a base so I don't have to bend over. I go for the simplest machines, manual. Less fancy stuff, less to go wrong.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We have a Fisher & Paykel and I absolutely love it. The thing that first sold me on it was that it has no transmission, and that had always been the first thing to go on our other washers.

It has a stainless steel tub, will clean 5 pairs of really dirty adult jeans, has regular and customizable cycles, and has needed almost no fixing over the last 20+ years. Well, I did have to have the tub supports replaced (all those loads of jeans!) once. 

I would get another in a heartbeat if this one ever goes!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I want the first washer I ever had. Sears, Kenmore, lasted over 20 yrs and was still worth something to sell.


Yup. 

The one we have now is garbage. An Admiral top-loader, which I think is really a low-end brand of Maytag...shreds clothes in no time, though.


----------

